# Female's



## Medicine Man (Jul 21, 2009)

Why don't you see very many female's that duck hunt? 

I mean really think about it. I could count on one hand the number I've seen acually duck hunting.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jul 21, 2009)

mmmm, idont know mabye they think it SUX getting up at 400am trading a warm bed for a cold wet swamp aweful weather on the outside chance that a bird that dont even taste very good might fly within 31/2" shotshell range, mabye they dont like the idea of investing thousands of dollars and countless hours of their time toward guns, waders, shells @ $30 afreakin box, dogs, dog training, vet bills, boats, blinds, and awesome stickers for the back window of your 40k p/u truck 10 months out of the year only to hunt for 2 months if your lucky . . . mabye? my wife would go if she could fit it in between washin clothes, washing dishes, fixin supper, cleaning dux, fish, deer, squirels, makin coffee, cleaning my shotguns, washing the boat, washing babies, doin homework, cleaning house, makin beds, untangling all the decoys, feeding the dogs, cutting the grass, weedeating the yard, raking leaves, and then she just wastes all her free time. . .yea, mabye girls are just lazy????


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 21, 2009)

oh my gawd, that has gotta be the funniest thing i have ever read!!!

i think you nailed that one wareagle!!!


----------



## SHMELTON (Jul 21, 2009)

Mine want duck hunt, cause I refuse to take her!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 21, 2009)

My wife ain't addicted as bad as I am but let's just say she ain't a whinner and has taken just about all the nasty weather I could put her thru and never once complained and wanted to go home


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 21, 2009)

Now don't get me wrong she's learned from the master how to handle slow days afield


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 21, 2009)

She does her share of packin stuff in and out when needed


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 21, 2009)

It took 3 years but it didn't skeer her off and the day last year when she finally did connect she was might darn HAPPY


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 21, 2009)

And there was no way I was getting off without the tailgate shot 

Yes I am a LUCKY man to havve a wife like this 

not everyone get to hug and get high 5s from your hunting buddy


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 21, 2009)

I look forward to ya'lls pic's this year.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 21, 2009)

My girlfriends hunts ducks, dove, deer...whatever. She is a pretty good shot when it comes to wing shooting. She does refrain when the weather gets real nasty though.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 21, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> I look forward to ya'lls pic's this year.



Thanks MM I'm already getting pretty antzy about season. We did get a little bad news F&G decided to do away with our 2 day early goose so I got to wait till around the 15th of Oct but I've got 140hrs of what's called use or lose vaction time I got to use up before the end of the year dang the luck that means I can use one week for muzzleloadin deer and the rest for duck and goose. Oh well it's a tuff job so I guess I'll just have to grin and bear it


----------



## georgiaboy (Jul 21, 2009)

Mine is a female.  Well, mostly, she is fixed.  Ya'll keep yours on a leash, she is in love with GADAWGS Stonewall.  




wareagle5.0, that should be your new signature.  Classic!



cyberscouters: these geese were killed at Lake Lanier Islands on the water slides.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jul 21, 2009)

ya think it'll fit?


----------



## JerkBait (Jul 21, 2009)

Females do hunt. 
yall didnt know addictedtohuntin was a woman?
chase870's girlfriend. 
goes huntin with him every mornin...


----------



## georgiaboy (Jul 22, 2009)

wareagle5.0 said:


> ya think it'll fit?



my wife would go if she could fit it in between washin clothes, washing dishes, fixin supper, cleaning dux, fish, deer, squirels, makin coffee, cleaning my shotguns, washing the boat, washing babies, doin homework, cleaning house, makin beds, untangling all the decoys, feeding the dogs, cutting the grass, weedeating the yard, raking leaves, and then she just wastes all her free time. . .



Guess not, but logic has never stopped me before.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2009)

wareagle5.0 said:


> mmmm, idont know mabye they think it SUX getting up at 400am trading a warm bed for a cold wet swamp aweful weather on the outside chance that a bird that dont even taste very good might fly within 31/2" shotshell range, mabye they dont like the idea of investing thousands of dollars and countless hours of their time toward guns, waders, shells @ $30 afreakin box, dogs, dog training, vet bills, boats, blinds, and awesome stickers for the back window of your 40k p/u truck 10 months out of the year only to hunt for 2 months if your lucky . . . mabye? my wife would go if she could fit it in between washin clothes, washing dishes, fixin supper, cleaning dux, fish, deer, squirels, makin coffee, cleaning my shotguns, washing the boat, washing babies, doin homework, cleaning house, makin beds, untangling all the decoys, feeding the dogs, cutting the grass, weedeating the yard, raking leaves, and then she just wastes all her free time. . .yea, mabye girls are just lazy????



Dood I like the way you train 'em!!  You DA MAN!!




LOVEMYLABXS said:


> She does her share of packin stuff in and out when needed





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> It took 3 years but it didn't skeer her off and the day last year when she finally did connect she was might darn HAPPY



I think mebbe I . . . REALLY like yo wife!!  

Does she like twista??


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jul 22, 2009)

well we have 5 kids whata you think?


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jul 22, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> Females do hunt.
> yall didnt know addictedtohuntin was a woman?
> chase870's girlfriend.
> goes huntin with him every mornin...



i had a hunch . . . thought it was vice versa thou, thanx for clearing it up jerky probably save someone from an embarassing moment on here . . .


----------



## GlassEyeJones (Jul 22, 2009)

My wife grew her mustache n beard out just for duck season last year - evy bit helps!


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jul 22, 2009)

Well fellers I'll tell you what mine said to me, "Do you think I'm crazy?"  "It's 3 in the morning, it's cold and raining outside."  "You can go, I'm staying here in my nice warm bed."


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jul 23, 2009)

Check out the swamp witches......

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/05/sports/othersports/05hunt.html?pagewanted=2


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 23, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dood I like the way you train 'em!!  You DA MAN!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry QUACKERS it took me over 50 years to find a gal like this and I ain't given her up. Besides she'll only play twista with me on the ice of a frozen lake


----------



## quackwacker (Jul 23, 2009)

heres one that does................


----------



## Delane01 (Jul 23, 2009)

My wife went duck hunting with me one time thirty one years ago. She didn't understand the concept of pass shooting late in the afternoon and walking about two miles to get to the spot or any of the fun things we do to get there. She thought I had a girl friend on the side.

As she put it, "we walked and walked and walked. Then went across this thingy (railroad trussel) with water under it then walked through these woods with spiders. I didn't know we had to walk back in the dark. And it was cold, too".

Boy was I glad my girl friend didn't show up. Just kidding!


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Jul 23, 2009)

quackwacker said:


> heres one that does................



you get a 100 point bonus for that one....


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 23, 2009)

If you have a tatto of the duck blind you get 200 more bonus points.


----------



## quackwacker (Jul 23, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> If you have a tatto of the duck blind you get 200 more bonus points.



Oh theres a blind just aint no cover on it!

Its summer time.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 23, 2009)

quackwacker said:


> Oh theres a blind just aint no cover on it!
> 
> Its summer time.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 23, 2009)

Ahhhhhh.....welll..OK..


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 23, 2009)

quackwacker said:


> Oh theres a blind just aint no cover on it!
> 
> Its summer time.



You said that out loud!


----------



## General Lee (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## specialk (Jul 24, 2009)

tick....tick....tick....


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 25, 2009)

What's the best time of the year to brush up the blind?

Murse   Cheap shot...


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 14, 2012)

I'd be willin to take a woman huntin who could actually work a jerk rig and enjoys a woodie shoot in the mornin. My experience is that dem type of females aint the ones I want to share a dwellin with though.


----------



## The Fever (Nov 14, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> I'd be willin to take a woman huntin who could actually work a jerk rig and enjoys a woodie shoot in the mornin. My experience is that dem type of females aint the ones I want to share a dwellin with though.



They are the kind to take up for you when people get to close to your set up....


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 14, 2012)

I wouldnt say a word pro or con on this subject. It is a can of worms


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 14, 2012)

Take em, just do not shoot "Buddy Limits"


----------



## Town2Small (Nov 14, 2012)

They have no interest in standing in freezing water just like we don't have any interest in standing in long lines on black Friday


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 15, 2012)

Town2Small said:


> They have no interest in standing in freezing water just like we don't have any interest in standing in long lines on black Friday


 
I guess I have the exception, she does not like to spend money and loves duck and goose hunting. 

From a Queen






To a true Duck Killer





We had a chunk of ice block us from the ramp, fought it for an hour and a half to get out. Funny thing is, she was right there with me the next morning to get to the same blind, she got a banded goose from Ontario, I got a banded Can from Sasketewan


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 15, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> I'd be willin to take a woman huntin who could actually work a jerk rig and enjoys a woodie shoot in the mornin. My experience is that dem type of females aint the ones I want to share a dwellin with though.


 
Guess don't ask, don't tell applies


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mike,
Guess we got the only two in the bunch, these boys got to be more selective.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 15, 2012)

I took my wife duck hunting once. When she let the boat start to float away I raised my voice at her. That was the last time she went duck hunting and I have been married for 32 years.


----------



## FOD (Nov 15, 2012)

Mine is gung ho this year.Brand new section to the wardrobe,kinda regret ever showing her Mack's and Wing Supply.We're gonna see what happens,I'll hopefully have some pics to post next week.She shot her first turkey,first deer,and limited out for her first time on doves this year,says she's going for her first duck in the same year.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 15, 2012)

FOD said:


> Mine is gung ho this year.Brand new section to the wardrobe,kinda regret ever showing her Mack's and Wing Supply.We're gonna see what happens,I'll hopefully have some pics to post next week.She shot her first turkey,first deer,and limited out for her first time on doves this year,says she's going for her first duck in the same year.



Are you taking her to the place in your avatar? Can I come? I bet that's a private place, huh?


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 15, 2012)

Free Medicine Man


----------

